# your Ideal Partner



## aeroxwolf (Apr 20, 2015)

What do you look for in a partner and why?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

Kindness, compassion, the courage to love and show it. 
Brave and assertive and not afraid to kick my ass if i need it. 

Sexy and fun and open minded, redhead and not too clingy. 
Into comics or cartoons, doesn't have to like furry but should
know what it is and support my place in furry. 

Someone loyal and honest as I have to be for them, to be able
to fight and make up and feel the hurt of being apart while mad
at each other. A person tho feels whole inside their heart when 
with me as I do them, someone who can't think of losing the 
the other without crying.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 20, 2015)

Sexy, kind, cute, cuddly, loving, and not going to leave me for being imperfect.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 20, 2015)

Have a pulse


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

Hewge said:


> Have a pulse



Wait! That's your Ideal Partner?
*hugs* You deserve more hon


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 20, 2015)

It's complicated


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 20, 2015)

and most importantly, attractive.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 20, 2015)

Smart, attractive, kind, caring, open minded, has a sense of humor, active.


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 20, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Wait! That's your Ideal Partner?
> *hugs* You deserve more hon



Maybe Hewge understands that having ideals for a potential partner is silly because love can make you end up with the complete opposite of who you thought you wanted sometimes.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

Cocobanana said:


> Maybe Hewge understands that having ideals for a potential partner is silly because love can make you end up with the complete opposite of who you thought you wanted sometimes.



Maybe, but isn't this ideal partners?
Realistically that idea is more pertinent in the real world thinking.


----------



## Luki (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't really care, as long as they have a nice personality.

I'd prefer if they didn't place too much value in sex, though.


----------



## Filter (Apr 20, 2015)

Pleasant to be around, imaginative, affectionate, attractive to me, geeky, similarly fit so we can ride bikes together and whatnot, appreciates me for who I am, low key, doesn't have kids yet, similar life goals and values so we don't grow apart too quickly etc. And because this is a thread about *ideal* partners, it would be awesome if she's a fur as well.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow I feel bad now listing all the IDEALS a mate should have to be ideal


----------



## Astus (Apr 20, 2015)

Able to think rationally/use common sense, no sex, understanding, compassionate, empathetic, gender doesn't matter, follows ideas of Cultural Liberalism and knows how to deal with someone who likes mind games.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 20, 2015)

Male, Active, and Asexual would be my main ideals. Other than that it's all fair game.


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 20, 2015)

Loyalty.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I too have ideals but they are minimal and subject to vary based on actual person o3o Because if you're gonna force someone to fit in a puzzle piece opening of your ideals then you might as well be forever alone, because few probably fit your ideals 100%

Doesn't hurt if they happen to fit well in the end with a lot of preconceived ideals, though c:

Edit: 'This' for Taikegemu


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 20, 2015)

It'd have to be someone who I talk to; someone can take a joke and won't get butthurt at everything.

I'm not one of those twats who claims to be _above_ appearances, but looks are really secondary to me. In fact, if you try _too hard_ to look attractive by plastering your face with layers of make-up, it's a bit of a turn-off.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 20, 2015)

If they aren't willing to go on every roller coaster and water slide with me at an amusement park, then sorry, we aren't meant to be.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 20, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> If they aren't willing to go on every roller coaster and water slide with me at an amusement park, then sorry, we aren't meant to be.



Oh Skybound....take all my "This". =w=


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 20, 2015)

I've noticed the word "Asexual" gets used in this forum quite a lot.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 20, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> I've noticed the word "Asexual" gets used in this forum quite a lot.



I don't know how to take that statement. What's with the quotes?


----------



## Kookyfox (Apr 20, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> I've noticed the word "Asexual" gets used in this forum quite a lot.



*brings out the popcorn* I hope I didn't miss too much drama?


----------



## Koota (Apr 20, 2015)

Someone that i can have fun with and makes me want to be a better person.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> I don't know how to take that statement. What's with the quotes?



Maybe, and I'm just guessing
They don't grasp the meaning of the word. 
It's a new concept for some, like Pansexual is as well. 

Coming from the outside, i had no clue first day on FA.
I had to lurk and gather what it was as I had the concept but never in use. 
I've read about it before but never seen it as an orientation till FA


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 20, 2015)

Basically, they have to be:

-Intellectual
-Kind
-Compassionate
-Ambitious
-Able to binge on movie marathons (consisting of anything from comedy to horror) and Netflix (currently working on Breaking Bad)
-Likes video games
-Can make a mad good meal
-Loves to travel
-Be spontaneous 
-Is good with kids (for the future, no kids for me atm)


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 20, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Maybe, and I'm just guessing
> They don't grasp the meaning of the word.
> It's a new concept for some, like Pansexual is as well.
> 
> ...



Kind of figured. I don't mean to cause drama of course. The LAST thing I want. 

I just honestly didn't know what to make of that statement. ^w^;; I only wanted clarification so I could share information about it if the OP truly doesn't know what Asexuality is.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 20, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> Kind of figured. I don't mean to cause drama of course. The LAST thing I want.
> 
> 
> 
> > I just honestly didn't know what to make of that statement. ^w^;; I only wanted clarification so I could share information about it if the OP truly doesn't know what Asexuality is.



There is NO drama. I've just never heard of that word until FAF. So i want to know why so many people are Asexual


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't know, maybe it's mother natures way of keeping the population down? The asexual thing atleast.


----------



## Astus (Apr 20, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I don't know, maybe it's mother natures way of keeping the population down? The asexual thing atleast.



It will happen naturally in ecosystems when a population is reaching it's carrying capacity, individuals will stop reproducing to an extent.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 20, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> There is NO drama. I've just never heard of that word until FAF. So i want to know why so many people are Asexual



Ah..well...it's kind of hard to explain WHY so many people are. It's not as if it's a choice. It's completely different from abstinence where a choice is made to refrain from sex. 

The best resource, I could gather at the moment, would be to check out the AVEN: Asexual Visibility and Education Network.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> It will happen naturally in ecosystems when a population is reaching it's carrying capacity, individuals will stop reproducing to an extent.



Isn't that primarily caused by intense competition, where animals get so stressed they 
simply can't breed or will miscarry?

Humans do the same thing under stress, like female soldiers will stop having periods 
while in combat.  This doesn't mean they will not have sex or stop wanting to have it
like an asexual. 

Just wondering, since animals can't be anything like humans in thinking. 
Maybe some basic points but nothing like the same thing


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the link. And VÃ¦r dont worry, I wasn't going Dr Evil on everyones ass with the quotation marks. X'D


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 20, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Thanks for the link. And VÃ¦r dont worry, I wasn't going Dr Evil on everyones ass with the quotation marks. X'D



Haha, no problem and you're welcome. Sharing knowledge is important. ^w^  It's a great site that explains Asexuality and the, for the lack of a better word, "sub-categories" of Asexuality.

And go Dr. "Evil" all you want! >w< It can be entertaining.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 20, 2015)

well, back to the topic.

I'd like to meet someone who:
* doesn't try to impress me all the time 
* is strong willed and independent
* enjoys movies and video games
* forces me out of my comfort zone
* a natural flirt (not important)
* doesn't argue over petty things (very important)
* open minded to other cultures and views
* good at sex (not important, but it helps)


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 20, 2015)

Shit... The comments already started?
*shuffling sideways towards seat*
*spilling popcorn* 
'Scuse me...'Scuse me...


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> Shit... The comments already started?
> *shuffling sideways towards seat*
> *spilling popcorn*
> 'Scuse me...'Scuse me...



*Tosses a JuJube at you* Down in front!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd love someone who was:
- Fiercely intelligent.
- An extrovert, someone I could talk with for hours and who had many friends of his own, who he was always talking about.
- Not a compulsive liar and was honest with me.
- An adventurer, possibly a skater or a surfer, more points for being a surfer. Who liked to go and do crazy stuff on the weekends and do dun stuff indoors or in the garden on weekdays and wind down watching a movie.
- Spontaneous, who always had an amazing idea of what crazy thing we should do at the weekend.
- As interested in the sciences as I am.
- Working, or working towards, working in a scientific field.
- Someone who had too many hobbies to list.
- Has brown eyes.
- Is pretty overweight/chubby.
- Looked good with a beard.
- Has a good sense of humour and maybe is really funny.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 20, 2015)

He must be exactly 6 feet, red haired blue eyed and Irish. Way too into progressive rock to the point where it annoys the shit out of me. Be a silly goof who tells the same jokes I have heard a million times from him before as if he had never told them. He MUST love food and get angry when the supermarket doesn't carry the lamb cut he wants. Destroy me at every fighting game we play, watch me creepily as I draw, love animals, has a job, doesn't own a car forcing me to drive him everywhere further annoying me. Be a cuddly cute ass romantic stuffed with extra cheese and waste way too much money on anniversaries even though I try desperately to talk him out of it. Love me, support me, and never leave.

I really don't know what I look for, I'm already in love and can't Imagine anyone else but him being my mate <3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 20, 2015)

"Asexuality" as a term on the internet is used more to denote a lack of interest in sex that is built on experience than it is used to denote a complete lack of a sex drive.

Asexuals (for the most part) can have sex, but it isn't a requirement for a relationship, nor is it something they give undue priority to in one's personal life.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 20, 2015)

> Torrijos-sama said:
> 
> 
> > "Asexuality" as a term on the internet is used more to denote a lack of interest in sex that is built on experience than it is used to denote a complete lack of a sex drive.
> ...



So Asexual people will have sex, but they rarely lust for it? that sounds.........terrible. I feel sorry for those who are that way. but surly its the result of having a bad or very little sexual experience, meaning its psychological not physical?


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 20, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> So Asexual people will have sex, but they rarely lust for it? that sounds.........terrible. I feel sorry for those who are that way. but surly its the result of having a bad or very little sexual experience, meaning its psychological not physical?



No no! NOt at all. I've had sex and had quite a few partners. Don't get me wrong. It's not like I don't LIKE it, per se. I just don't like HAVING it and don't find it important or a priority. 

It's pretty much not a need for us. If we do have sex it would usually be in cooperation for our partners who are usually Sexual. We'll take one for the team, so to speak.

It has nothing to do with sexual experience as most Asexuals would probably have sex a few or many times before figuring out their identity. 

In a physical sense I just don't get "turned on" in the way others do. When I look at someone attractive the first thing that goes through my mind isn't, "Wow. They're hot! I want to fuck that now!" It's more along the lines of, "Wow. They're attractive! I can't believe something like that exists! Let me enjoy your visage."


----------



## Taikugemu (Apr 20, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> He must be exactly 6 feet, red haired blue eyed and Irish. Way too into progressive rock to the point where it annoys the shit out of me. Be a silly goof who tells the same jokes I have heard a million times from him before as if he had never told them. He MUST love food and get angry when the supermarket doesn't carry the lamb cut he wants. Destroy me at every fighting game we play, watch me creepily as I draw, love animals, has a job, doesn't own a car forcing me to drive him everywhere further annoying me. Be a cuddly cute ass romantic stuffed with extra cheese and waste way too much money on anniversaries even though I try desperately to talk him out of it. Love me, support me, and never leave.
> 
> I really don't know what I look for, I'm already in love and can't Imagine anyone else but him being my mate <3



 Cute.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 20, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> He must be exactly 6 feet, red haired blue eyed and Irish. Way too into progressive rock to the point where it annoys the shit out of me. Be a silly goof who tells the same jokes I have heard a million times from him before as if he had never told them. He MUST love food and get angry when the supermarket doesn't carry the lamb cut he wants. Destroy me at every fighting game we play, watch me creepily as I draw, love animals, has a job, doesn't own a car forcing me to drive him everywhere further annoying me. Be a cuddly cute ass romantic stuffed with extra cheese and waste way too much money on anniversaries even though I try desperately to talk him out of it. Love me, support me, and never leave.
> 
> I really don't know what I look for, I'm already in love and can't Imagine anyone else but him being my mate <3



I MEET SOME OF THE REQUIREMENTS!


----------



## Kookyfox (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd love someone who's:
-Kind and caring
-Takes decisions (I can never decide on anything)
-who likes to cuddle ^w^
-who has a dominant personality
-who is into the same things as me (Heavy Metal, Drawing...)
-who is supportive of me
-who likes to be surprised
-that do not care about what people may think of whatever he is/is doing
-I like men taller than me
-I like men with long hair
-I like men with a viking look (Long (blond) hair + blue/green eyes being one of my favorites)


----------



## Astrium (Apr 20, 2015)

My ideal person is intelligent, open to trying new things/hobbies, enjoys a good meal, loves movies, books, video games, music, and all the other cultural/fine artsy things, has opinions and isn't afraid to speak them, enjoys going outdoors and camping, playing games/sports, and just generally fucking around, can make me laugh (doesn't take much), is okay with my occasional total freakouts, can talk for hours about everything and nothing, and, okay, is attractive (I'm a human male, I have needs).


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 20, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I MEET SOME OF THE REQUIREMENTS!



Oh Kinharia senpai, take me!


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 20, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Oh Kinharia senpai, take me!



'kay. Gimmie 3 years to get to California


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 20, 2015)

Here's a raft i prepared earlier. hope you find each other


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 20, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> 'kay. Gimmie 3 years to get to California



Darn by then me and my mate will have already moved to Ireland! Oh the Irony.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 20, 2015)

Crunchy_Bat said:


> Darn by then me and my mate will have already moved to Ireland! Oh the Irony.



*Ireny

That pun was just terrible...


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 20, 2015)

Simply that they like me and get on with me. I don't care about what activities we do or really what they look like to a certain extent - just as long as they notice me and enjoy being with me.


----------



## Gator (Apr 20, 2015)

-good lookin'
-sense of humor similar to mine
-intelligence similar to mine
-shares some interests and hobbies with me
-open to trying new things
-not all opposed to stuff i do or like
-creative
-likes animals
-appreciates food
-not uptight or easily offended
-likes to act silly
-no addictions
-likes cartoons
-chunky
-lots of hair
-southern


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2015)

One that that fucking talks to me once in a while.


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 20, 2015)

-Must enjoy cuddles/snuggles.
-Abstention from Sex
-Enjoys Gaming
-Enjoys similar Music (e.g Punk and Metal)
-Is not an Elitist in Music/Games/Whatever.
-More Cuddles
-Likes Spicy Food every so often
-Doesn't mind staying indoors
-Likes the odd drink
-Goes to sleep before Midnight like myself
-Is a Human (if you are a legit Anthro holy fuck yes of course, marry me)
-Is a Furry
-On similar Political Terms
-Holy Shit I have standards?!


----------



## Zop (Apr 20, 2015)

-Gives me food
-Lets me have a man cave in our den
-Is alpha female capable of bearing numerous offspring (I need many because tey have high mortality due to speshulness)
-Can catch birds in mid air
-Gives me food
-Runs fast enough to chase metal things on the roads so I we catch one and find out what it tastes like


----------



## Sylox (Apr 20, 2015)

There is a good chance your ideal partner will not exist. For instance, no girl is going to be interested in BOTH video games and football; it's not happening.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 20, 2015)

Is it bad that whenever I'm reading other people's lists, I'm checking off the ones that apply to me as I go down them?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 20, 2015)

My ideal partner? 

Rich. 
Hot. 
Does whatever I say. 
Kills my enemies. 
Has god like orgasm powers. 
Owns a country. 
Always lets me go to the restroom first. 


But I'm kinda happy with my fiance right now, so I'd have to turn him down.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 21, 2015)

I just like my S/O to be similar to me when it comes to knowing when to be silly and when to be serious. I want someone who is able to have a good time and joke around and not take themselves too seriously. Someone who is able to open up when something is bothering them instead of bottling it in and having something that was small, explode into something huge a week later. 

Would I love someone into the same music, sports and fluffy characters that I like? Of course but if that's not the case I want someone who will support or want to actively participate in the stuff I like. In the past I've been the only one in my relationships to do that, unfortunately not the other way around.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> ...no girl is going to be interested in BOTH video games and football; it's not happening.



Not true. The second wife of friend of mine is not only pretty hot... not only a _RABID_ New England Patriots fan... But can also kick your ass at Modern Warfare. Just sayin' - _*unicorns DO exist *_- there's just very, very, very few of them.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> Not true. The second wife of friend of mine is not only pretty hot... not only a _RABID_ New England Patriots fan... But can also kick your ass at Modern Warfare. Just sayin' - _*unicorns DO exist *_- there's just very, very, very few of them.



So you're telling me there's a chance...YEAAAAAH!!!


----------



## Koota (Apr 21, 2015)

nope their friend took the only one.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

Koota said:


> nope their friend took the only one.



Greedy bastard.


----------



## windselle (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> There is a good chance your ideal partner will not exist. For instance, no girl is going to be interested in BOTH video games and football; it's not happening.


i dont understand football that much but i do have a favorite team and can identify most of them in the states some college too and i just bought bloodborne.


----------



## windselle (Apr 21, 2015)

what i look for in a partner is a big ass question but imma try and remember what those attributes are:
-I guess muscular but not a gym whore
-A nice looking guy that would dress in Mori boy fashion(cause its cute)
-wouldn't mind buying or moreso help me buy lolita stuff and not frown upon when I wear it
-has a job
-Isnt a sex freak
-Cuddles in very very small increments
-and doesnt betray me.(cause this time i will kick his ass)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 21, 2015)

-loves me for who I am
-no STDs 
-no fat chicks! 
-kind-hearted and open minded
-fairly smart
Am I asking too much?


----------



## windselle (Apr 21, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> -loves me for who I am
> -no STDs
> -no fat chicks!
> -kind-hearted and open minded
> ...


if you have to second guess yourself then maybe you are.


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 21, 2015)

windselle said:


> -wouldn't mind buying... lolita stuff and not frown upon when I wear it
> ...
> -Isnt a sex freak



Ummm... Yeeeaaaahhhh... Kinda contradictory, dontcha think? Maybe? ...A little bit?


----------



## windselle (Apr 21, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> Ummm... Yeeeaaaahhhh... Kinda contradictory, dontcha think? Maybe? ...A little bit?


explain what makes it contridicting. Sex freak means in my opinion they want it every damn day. and that its all they talk about and forces you to do things you dont want cause they need it that bad. sex is fine but its not something I care too greatly about.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 21, 2015)

windselle said:


> if you have to second guess yourself then maybe you are.


Wait a sec... What now?


----------



## R_Magedn (Apr 21, 2015)

windselle said:


> ...sex is fine but its not something I care too greatly about.



...but you're going to dress in sexually 'taboo' _*Lolita outfits*_?
...that you want your lover to buy for you?
...but he can't be interested in sex too much, much less, be a "sex freak"?
...and you can't see these seemingly obvious and inherent condradictions? 

*facepalm*

Never mind. 

Sorry.

Forget I said anything.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

I just want somebody I can cuddle with and talk about my day. I'd like us to be able to share are feelings with each other and not feel ashamed of it. We can sit on the coach and snuggle under the covers and all of that jazz. 

Jeez, this place is making softer by the day.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 21, 2015)

Ideal huh?
Let's see...

It mostly revolves around who they are as a person, but I'll put down everything in different categories of importance.

Ideals more meaningful to me:
-Someone I can relate with on a deep level with many things
-Mutual happiness given between us both
-Open minded and intellectual
-Lots of shared interests
-Spontaneously weird like myself

Moderate ideals not too important:
-Both romantic and sexual
-Does not drink or use recreational drugs
-Selfless and caring of others
-Very similar sense of humor
-Positive and contented

Ideals I really can only consider a bonus:
-Is a guy (I do seem to prefer males I've noticed)
-Is very attractive
-Has a nice deep voice (gender taken into account, I like girls with deeper voices too!)
-Facial hair! (Of course only if the 1st listed bonus is true)
-Talented at something artsy (Musical instrument, drawing, ETC.)
-Would enjoy climbing trees with me.


----------



## windselle (Apr 21, 2015)

R_Magedn said:


> ...but you're going to dress in sexually 'taboo' _*Lolita outfits*_?
> ...that you want your lover to buy for you?
> ...but he can't be interested in sex too much, much less, be a "sex freak"?
> ...and you can't see these seemingly obvious and inherent condradictions?
> ...


dude do you even know what lolita is? i dont feel like explaining it cause you have google for that.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 21, 2015)

She has to be very close to me I need to have known her for most of my life. So close that she has to be at arms reach from me at all times. She comes when I need her to and when I need some time to vent she can give insight on what I'm doing. 

She must be Madam Righty


----------



## VintageLynx (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like there are more people wanting good people than there are good people to go around. Why are they so rare?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> Looks like there are more people wanting good people than there are good people to go around. Why are they so rare?



Because most people are assholes.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 21, 2015)

Well I'll go ahead and state the obvious: there are a lot of good people on this earth, but the only way you'll find them is to filter through the bad. Your not gonna meet the girl/ guy of you dreams on the first go (unless you are extremely lucky). I guess what im saying is we should give more people a chance and take the risk of being hurt. You may find something you like that you never seen before. God, that sounds so cheesy. Im just gonna hit the delete bu.........too late!


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

VintageLynx said:


> Looks like there are more people wanting good people than there are good people to go around. Why are they so rare?



Where have all the good men gone and where are all the gods?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 21, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Well I'll go ahead and state the obvious: there  are a lot of good people on this earth, but the only way you'll find  them is to filter through the bad. Your not gonna meet the girl/ guy of  you dreams on the first go (unless you are extremely lucky). I guess  what im saying is we should give more people a chance and take the risk  of being hurt. You may find something you like that you never seen  before. God, that sounds so cheesy. Im just gonna hit the delete  bu.........too late!



Yeah see I don't get that...I get there are awesome people but I don't want to just date anyone :/ That's what friendship is for, right? Or I guess the point of dating is to get to know someone in the 'date' kinda way? I dunno, I'd rather be a friend to someone before I date them, I'm really weird like that.

I don't think I want to give 'everyone' a chance...there's just no reason to weed through people romantically just because "oh well, why not try it?", I'd like to be sure that we're both going to be happy and not bother with the whole break up phase if I/we can help it...it's one thing if the risk of being hurt is with someone you had good times with, it's another to date just for the sake of dating and feel that awkward rejection phase o///o I can't do that!


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 21, 2015)

I hate to be THAT person, buuuut...

The one I have. <3

I guess it would be cool if he was a furry though. He is totally cool with my weirdness, but even though he created a fursona for himself to humor me, he doesn't really have any desire to be a part of it.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

I guess the only thing we can do is online dating. That's where all of the sexy singles are.


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I guess the only thing we can do is online dating. That's where all of the sexy singles are.



In my area???? Wow, gee golly gosh, sign me up.


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 21, 2015)

General compatibility and shared interests of video games, music, and sex. Something like that. At the least, a charming personality is required.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 21, 2015)

FeralArrow said:


> In my area???? Wow, gee golly gosh, sign me up.


Hot grills in your area today! Download the app today!


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 21, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Hot grills in your area today! Download the app today!



Hot grills?!?! Calamity Kittens, Lazer, sign me up! You know I like it hot n' juicy ;V


----------



## Kleric (Apr 21, 2015)

Sweetheartz22 said:


> Hot grills?!?! Calamity Kittens, Lazer, sign me up! You know I like it hot n' juicy ;V


Quite clearly, right now you're HOT, HOT, HOT!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

I was tempted to sign up for E-Harmony, then I realized I could only hit on chicks if I did that.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 21, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I was tempted to sign up for E-Harmony, then I realized I could only hit on chicks if I did that.


You should go on ChristianMingle.com and find a man there~ Faultless plan!


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 21, 2015)

Kleric said:


> You should go on ChristianMingle.com and find a man there~ Faultless plan!



Sounds like fun. Meet ya there!


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

I should do that. I can pretend to be a woman and hit on some hot Christian men. I dress up in drag and go out on dates with them (free food) and have sex with them and then they find out I'm a man and they leave.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Apr 21, 2015)

windselle said:


> dude do you even know what lolita is? i dont feel like explaining it cause you have google for that.


Just chiming in to say that I'm also offended by the assumption of "sexually taboo lolita outfits"
>_>;
You do you. I hope you find a cute mori boy because mori boy is adorable, but hard to come by.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 21, 2015)

Kleric said:


> You should go on ChristianMingle.com and find a man there~ Faultless plan!



https://www.pinterest.com/pin/2111131047597970/


----------



## Astrium (Apr 21, 2015)

Kleric said:


> You should go on ChristianMingle.com and find a man there~ Faultless plan!



And if that doesn't work out, there's always farmersonly.com.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 22, 2015)

Tinder tho...


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 22, 2015)

Screw you guys. Single Muslim.com FTW. Because one wife just isn't enough


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

ummmm
someone who is nice to me
non-judgemental, doesn't judge my weird hobbies
patient


----------



## GamingGal (Apr 22, 2015)

BlufftheHusky said:


> Tinder tho...



Funny story, I actually met my current girlfriend on there. I made an account as a sorta joke, didn't think anything would come of it, and lo and behold we matched to each other. I led in by telling her I was a Ravenclaw to her Hufflepuff, and the rest is history!

That being said, it's hard to describe my ideal partner cause all I can imagine is her. However, I will say that appearance is never a big deal to me. Let me fall for your mind, enamor me with your words and I'm yours. Be passionate about something and I'm putty in your hands. Be focused on always bettering yourself and reaching higher and we'll get along perfectly.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 22, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> I led in by telling her I was a Ravenclaw to her Hufflepuff, and the rest is history!




That's fucking outstanding haha  

Seriously though Tinder is pretty legit. There is success to be found it's just found in a different way. Swiping can get plenty addicting though.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't know who I'm looking for, but I'll know when I meet them.


----------



## windselle (Apr 22, 2015)

galaxy-meow said:


> Just chiming in to say that I'm also offended by the assumption of "sexually taboo lolita outfits"
> >_>;
> You do you. I hope you find a cute mori boy because mori boy is adorable, but hard to come by.


Thanks and yeah it would be hard to come by but i guess that was just a filler


----------



## windselle (Apr 22, 2015)

Maybe im the weird one here but i wouldnt want to date someone from online.


----------



## Jambalaya (Apr 22, 2015)

Not looking for anyone right now, or in the near future, but from my own experiences and success/failures, I want someone that is comfortable being them-self around me while accepting me being myself.  Outside of that doesn't matter because if I can accept them for who they are and they can do the same to me that is all that really counts.  Out of the relationships I have had I've been with people that have had similar interests and people that have had vastly different interests, these things did not matter, because if I can't be me then what is the point.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a crush on WolfNight, but she lives far away.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Why does everyone like me I am a huge dork?!?! xD

Wouldnt matter if we were closer though, I happen to be in a relationship :3...and surprisingly the distance doesnt matter, woah yeah, totally mind blowing! 



I had quite a bit of crushes on admirable forum members I was fond of, so not a strange concept to me. I will, however, offer you my sincere friendship, fistbump, and free hugs if thats totally a thing people are into.

...if more people like me I can start a bro harem B)


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 22, 2015)

I will be very surprised if I have a successful relationship at some point. I get ignored at best. Maybe it's my face people don't like, or just me as a whole, whatever.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 22, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> I will be very surprised if I have a successful relationship at some point. I get ignored at best. Maybe it's my face people don't like, or just me as a whole, whatever.



That's complete BS, man. There's always someone who likes someone else
Always


----------



## R_Magedn (May 3, 2015)

One who can lay down effective suppressing fire on the SWAT team as I reload.

Wait... Wut? Ohhhh... 

One who has a fitness model physique; is a freak between the sheets; can field strip an AR-10 blindfolded; and has the same type of dark humor as mine. Bonus if they can drive Big Rig. 
Hey! Shut-up. It says "ideal"... Not "realistic".


----------



## Tao (May 3, 2015)

a gray fire bracket fungus

The perfect mate for me


----------



## Vergolophus (May 3, 2015)

Hmm, in appearance, I like boys with lighter hair colors, kind of round faces, tall built yet really gentle...
But any man who very sweet and loving would be perfect! I think out of everything, compassion is probably the number one thing I'm looking for. :>~

Edit: And, I got nothing against long distance relationships, but that probably isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Cassedy (May 3, 2015)

Has an "off" switch.


----------



## AceAurora (May 3, 2015)

My ideal partner would be someone who is willing to be near me for more than five minutes at a time.


----------



## Tchelline (May 3, 2015)

My ideal partner: renamon

My real partner: anything with a vagina will suffice.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 3, 2015)

Tchelline said:


> My real partner: anything with a vagina will suffice.





Tchelline said:


> anything with a vagina will suffice.





Tchelline said:


> anything with a vagina





Tchelline said:


> _anything_




à² _à²


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 4, 2015)

We found the pedobestiobjectophile


----------



## Tchelline (May 4, 2015)

MarkOfBane said:


> à² _à²


> implying that people are not objects too


----------



## Sylox (May 4, 2015)

We get it, you like the vagina...nobody really cares.


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 4, 2015)

Kind, understanding, some similar interests, loves me for me. 

I'd like them to be somewhat attractive of coarse.


----------



## Tchelline (May 4, 2015)

Sylox said:


> We get it, you like the vagina...nobody really cares.


We get it, you like the penis... nobody really cares. :^)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 4, 2015)

Tchelline said:


> We get it, you like the penis... nobody really cares. :^)


We get it, you are immature... Nobody really cares.


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2015)

Someone with fine eyebrows


----------



## Sylox (May 4, 2015)

Somebody to tolerate my prudishness.


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2015)

Twinks


----------



## RedSavage (May 4, 2015)

Just someone who takes care if their body, puts up with me, and is intellectually compatible. Oh and independent. Is able to live with themselves. Not a constant emotional lament. I dont do codependency. I am understanding and patient, but I am not emotionally equipped for that kind of relationship. I appeciate affection. I do not appreciate neediness.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 4, 2015)

Well said. I like you.


----------



## Astrium (May 4, 2015)

Someone to be alone together with.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 4, 2015)

Someone who puts up with how much of an asshole I am, and maybe someone who calls me out on it to help me better myself.


----------



## Volkodav (May 4, 2015)

Everyone in Tokyo Police Club


----------



## KayQuick (May 4, 2015)

I didn't really know how to answer this question a year ago or so, luckily someone dropped into my life and answered it for me.

Basically, my ideal partner is someone who shares my interests, but not ALL of them. Someone who is really good at what I'm really bad at. Someone capable of demonstrating their love in ways that no one else can. A person I can always rely on. A selfless woman, who doesn't shy away from praise and gifts, but doesn't drive her life around the idea. 

My wife, 
She's strong where I'm not... And in some fields where I -am- strong, she's even stronger. It's hard to say one should look up to their partners in a certain way, but I do. I not only love my wife, I admire her, and every day I get to spend with her, I feel... A sense of relief and warmth, that this amazing person is willingly spending their days with me. It's amazing, and I think THAT feeling is what people should find in their ideal partner.


----------



## nightwolf1974 (May 5, 2015)

Koota said:


> Someone that i can have fun with and makes me want to be a better person.




someone who's a prepper like myself, into swords, into LARPing, and follows her totem like I do......a furry would be a BIG bonus!!!


----------



## Inpw (May 5, 2015)

Someone who I can spend more than 24 hours with without getting annoyed.


----------



## Harbinger (May 5, 2015)

Someone who i could share my time and interests with where we can chat shit for hours about nerdy shit and do all mooshy shit with, and easy on the eye :B


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 5, 2015)

Hmm...well since this thread is still going around I'll answer honestly.

Someone who's friendly and nice, does his best to be there for me like I do for him. Puts up with all my antics and general derpiness and is a bit of a goof himself. Is very talented in many ways and embraces things with passion. Unique, interesting, exciting, always making me feel more than complete every day. Dark hair. Blue eyes. Cute. Helps me higher my expectations and gives me someone to defend and keep safe because they're mine. A different sense of happiness that wasn't there before because I know they'd be with me everyday. Someone I'm safe and comfortable sharing every aspect of my life including my fears, and someone who I can listen to and learn more about their struggles and their past. Also probably a huge nintendo fanboy with a bit of a chicken obsession among other unique quirks. Probably named Jacob. Who knows really? I mean, this is all ideally speaking.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 5, 2015)

My name is Kendrew and I have brown eyes. Would that take me off your list?


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 5, 2015)

Well, seeing all these new post's has made my last ideal partner seem shallow. let's see: 
Someone who enjoys my company and vice versa, but also enjoys her own company. I personally like spending a little time by myself, so i can think and put things into perspective. A fairly intelligent, strong, independent woman, who doesn't need to rely on a man financially and mentally. But  can also shares her problems when she really needs to. Energetic, likes to get out the house and do outdoor activities, takes care of her body, but not a total fitness freak. Likes to relax and watch a film or listen to music, but doesn't binge watch shows on Netflix. Being proactive and relaxing requires a balance, she cant over do one or the other. Has similar tastes in music, but also shares her own personal tastes. Has a fun personality, but understands when to take things seriously. Not completely feminine, in personality or appearance. Has blonde, pixie cut styled hair, blue or green eyes. I got a thing for woman with short hair.  Since this is the "ideal" partner, she would have to be American. I just adore the accent. 

Wow, talk about being picky. Chances of finding someone like that are pretty slim. Well, you know what they say "if you're fussy, you get no p#ssy"


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 5, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> My name is Kendrew and I have brown eyes. Would that take me off your list?



Kendrew is an awesome name :3

But alas, there is no list as a list would constitute multiple items and there is only one o3o


----------



## Astrium (May 5, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Kendrew is an awesome name :3
> 
> But alas, there is no list as a list would constitute multiple items and there is only one o3o



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sqcLjcSloXs


----------



## sexpistolfan (May 6, 2015)

Someone who inspires me and I look up to. Also they can't be abusive because I don't have time for that childish biz.


----------



## Naosrain (May 7, 2015)

I would like a kind person who loves to cuddle. One who is in it for the long hall, and will help me not procrastinate while i do the same for them. I want them and me to share a lot of firsts. I want them to help me get out more and meet new people. Someone who cares and isn't afraid to show it in public. Someone who doesn't bash me for what I believe in since I wouldn't do it to them. I want to feel like we complete each other, and not that we are just wanting someone's company. I want to feel like together we can make something beautiful of the world. well... I want someone who loves animals. well... I have a lot of stuff hehe...


----------



## Volkodav (May 7, 2015)

i saw a gorgeous guy at canadian tire today, hes a new employee
he is perfect, i wish i had the courage to talk to him
i hope hes gay


----------



## Sylox (May 7, 2015)

I'm talking to a guy right now. We got the same interests and he's hot...I have no shot.


----------



## Astrium (May 7, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> i saw a gorgeous guy at canadian tire today, hes a new employee
> he is perfect, i wish i had the courage to talk to him
> i hope hes gay





Sylox said:


> I'm talking to a guy right now. We got the same interests and he's hot...I have no shot.




Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Volkodav (May 7, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



I don't even know the guy so no


----------



## Sylox (May 7, 2015)

No, you're not getting a picture


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 8, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> Someone who i could share my time and interests with where we can chat shit for hours about nerdy shit and do all mooshy shit with, and easy on the eye :B



If you had added "someone who I can rely on and will need me" you and I would have the exact same qualifications for a mate. XD


----------



## Eggdodger (May 9, 2015)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Hmm...well since this thread is still going around I'll answer honestly.
> 
> Someone who's friendly and nice, does his best to be there for me like I do for him. Puts up with all my antics and general derpiness and is a bit of a goof himself. Is very talented in many ways and embraces things with passion. Unique, interesting, exciting, always making me feel more than complete every day. Dark hair. Blue eyes. Cute. Helps me higher my expectations and gives me someone to defend and keep safe because they're mine. A different sense of happiness that wasn't there before because I know they'd be with me everyday. Someone I'm safe and comfortable sharing every aspect of my life including my fears, and someone who I can listen to and learn more about their struggles and their past. Also probably a huge nintendo fanboy with a bit of a chicken obsession among other unique quirks. Probably named Jacob. Who knows really? I mean, this is all ideally speaking.



Chicken obsession? Darn, couldn't be me. It's beyond an obsession in my case.

But yeah =3 I like people who are super derpy and silly, but with an intelligent air that allows you to have lots of deep conversations with them. I like the sort of person that always wants to know how I'm doing, and wouldn't be afraid to just sit and hold me if I needed it. Someone that isn't all about getting into my nonos, you know, respects boundaries til it's that time ^_^ That shows super respect for my wants. I like the sort of person that doesn't want to be coddled, necessarily, but would rather stand and fight for me if I got into a conflict. Someone I have every reason to confide in, every reason to trust, and no reason not to run off to some remote area where their meanie-head parents can't find them (I have a hero complex). Someone who I can impress and will appreciate all the effort I put into life ^w^ Maybe they're even a total weeb that obsesses over their favorite anime, dubbing me their kohai? Probably a Hispanic ftm with glasses that enjoys the Portal games almost obsessively. Of course, that all might seem horribly specific, but I'm sure someone like that exists somewhere.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 9, 2015)

My ideal partner...?
I dunno, preferably someone older and more experienced than me so they can guide me. A musician or an artist of sorts...
Someone that can stand me, but I can have a good argument with them too because those will happen.
Someone who loves me no matter what, because I'll always love them...
Someone who loves cuddling and snuggling, getting all touchy-feely every once in a while.
Someone who will listen to me bitch and bitch at me as well. I don't want any secrets.
Preferably a feline furry or a scalie...

But really, I couldn't imagine myself with anyone but my boyfriend....


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 9, 2015)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> My ideal partner...?
> I dunno, preferably someone older and more experienced than me so they can guide me. A musician or an artist of sorts...
> Someone that can stand me, but I can have a good argument with them too because those will happen.
> Someone who loves me no matter what, because I'll always love them...
> ...



I don't know if i'm just misinterpreting this, but how this is worded makes it seem like your boyfriend is none of the things that you listed.


----------



## Sylox (May 9, 2015)

They have to be hot.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 9, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> I don't know if i'm just misinterpreting this, but how this is worded makes it seem like your boyfriend is none of the things that you listed.



He is.
He's all of it.
Except for older.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 9, 2015)

I've been contemplating this myself lately, and I think... 

She has to be spunky and outgoing to balance my withdrawn and cool attitude. Our outlooks don't necessarily need to match as I'd like her to be her own person, even better if they're a loud mouth with a fierce drive to prove themselves right. It'd be boring to be with someone that agrees with me on everything - I like a little fight in others, and I am a fighter, so it'd be perfect if we can butt heads every now and then without one of us losing our marbles. And of course, the basic things like having a heart and putting others in front of her before herself.

If she can pull it all off while still being a mystery, I'll fall head over heels. 
Don't care about looks. Never have. 

Bonus points if she's the kind of gal that can appreciate some destruction. We can set some fields, houses, and castles on fire and watch the world burn from a mountain lair~


----------

